
'Creative Depopulation in a Rural Japanese Village' (2015) - thisisforyou
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/with-rural-japan-shrinking-and-aging-a-small-town-seeks-to-stem-the-trend/2015/05/26/3dac3d90-fa8a-11e4-a47c-e56f4db884ed_story.html?utm_term=.c9b7c4c681ff
======
thisisforyou
This small Japanese village is attracting young tech workers to support their
aging, agrarian population. Are their any towns pursuing a similar strategy in
the US? If not, could something similar be encouraged in the US to
simultaneously stem the erosion of small town life and the alleviate the
staggering housing prices in tech rich cities?

